# flexi for rhinestone.



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

Does any1 know if i can use flexisign pro8 for rs template design,and if so, does any1 have a tutorial on it.


Would anyone be interested in trading my flexi for your r-wear?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

deenastee said:


> Does any1 know if i can use flexisign pro8 for rs template design,and if so, does any1 have a tutorial on it.
> 
> 
> Would anyone be interested in trading my flexi for your r-wear?


You have got to be kidding!! I no this is a joke! Fexi and R-wear are two completely functionally different programs. You can't even compare the two.

Flexi is for cutting vinyl, R-wear is among other things converting designs into rhinestone patterns. 

Really no comparison.

Tari


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think i saw a r-wear in the classifieds Section
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## SNIPR (Oct 6, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I couldn't help but laugh at your reply taricp35... Flexi Pro8 for R Wear..? No way is your Flexi Pro8 a legit copy. $4500 software for $399..? I use Flexi Pro8 myself and both softwares are vector based. You can make rhinestone templates from ANY vector based program - Corel, Illustrator, Flexi Sign, etc. The issue would be getting the correct size circles for the rhinestones to match up. Dedicated software such as R Wear or i-Design R are rhinestone specific. Guess work is removed.




taricp35 said:


> You have got to be kidding!! I no this is a joke! Fexi and R-wear are two completely functionally different programs. You can't even compare the two.
> 
> Flexi is for cutting vinyl, R-wear is among other things converting designs into rhinestone patterns.
> 
> ...


----------



## LBRPromos (Apr 21, 2010)

SNIPR said:


> Dedicated software such as R Wear or i-Design R are rhinestone specific. Guess work is removed.


 
Both these softwares are dedicated to specific plotters. I have heard of the winpcsign but getting mixed reviews on this program. Any suggestions??


----------



## rjp739 (Apr 24, 2009)

it is possible.
make with corel. you can make motif some size circle than copy paste to flexi. and cut.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

signwarehouse sells a rhinestone wizard package for their version of flexi called lxi


----------

